# not unbelievable, unfortunately



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I was only surprised that this was on an NBC affiliate...

http://www.wthr.com/video?clipId=7054149&topVideoCatNo=103348&autoStart=true


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Broken link?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

JoKing said:


> Broken link?


:scratch weird, it works for me... try copy/pasting to your browser :dunno:


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

No problem here with the link. 

WOW - wonder what the follow up on congress' response will be


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

lovetogrow said:


> No problem here with the link.
> 
> WOW - wonder what the follow up on congress' response will be


They will make sure the illegals that are steeling this money are registered to vote.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Our country is soooo broken. We don't know how to function anymore. 

Thanks for the info, Blob.


----------

